# bridge where freebsd as pptp_client



## post.ed (Oct 11, 2016)

*
em0* - internet
*ng0 - *pptp_client (mpd5)
*192.168.103.181/32
*​*em1 *- internal net 1
192.168.11.1/24​*vlan207 *- internal net 2
*192.168.103.182/24*​
Hi,
how to make, that will work as a network bridge between *ng0 *and *vlan207 *?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure but I don't think you can bridge a PPTP and Ethernet interface. I suggest using a different subnet and use 'normal' routing to connect the two networks.


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2016)

The standard trick with PPTP is to overlap the IP range assigned to the clients with LAN subnet, then proxy ARP those addresses so that the LAN hosts can do an ARP queries on the VPN addresses and talk back to them as if they were directly on the same network segment as the LAN hosts. This is what the PPTP server in pfSense did while it was still supported.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

Sounds tricky to set up and get right. In my view things would be a lot simpler (thus less error-prone) if the 'external' network simply uses a different subnet.


----------



## kpa (Oct 11, 2016)

I do remember that this is what MS Windows PPTP server does because it's the easiest set up for the clients that don't have to pay almost any attention the VPN settings and they will just magically be able to browse (I think this was the main reason) and connect to the LAN hosts on the remote end, also it removes the need to add any routes back to the VPN net in case the VPN clients need to access another subnet on the remote end.


----------

